# replacing a wheel stud on my 2500hd



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

I need to replace one of my wheel studs on one of the rear wheels and just wondering if anyone can tell me how this is done. I have replaced these before on my car but never on a truck this big. Anything special or do i just hammer it out the back and install the new one?


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Studs haven't changed, still pressed in


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

When I snapped a wheel stud on my 2002 Nissan Altima it was a breeze to replace it. Pull the wheel, bang out the snapped bit of stud and the new one I was able to press in by just tightening the lug nuts. 

Got a wheel bearing for my truck last fall and it came without studs pressed in, so I bought a set and spent alot of wasted time trying to get those things in...damn near impossible with home tools to do it...though to be fair, I was trying to do all 8 and it was off the truck, might be vastly more simple when its just one and its already on the truck.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is what I use and it works great. Might be a little expensive for just one stud but if you have to install a few its a life saver. I used it when I replaced both hub/bearing assemblies on my 98 K3500 a couple of years ago and I had to install all 16 studs.
http://www.dynamitetoolco.com/Lisle-22800-Stud-Installer-p/lil-22800.htm

Wayne


----------

